#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Традиция «ламрим»: коренные тексты, комментарии, учения

## Гъелкапри Мепа

Уважаемые участники, предлагаю посвятить  эту тему любым материалам, относящимся к традиции «Ламрим».



Атиша Шриджняна Дипанкара «Светильник на пути к Пробуждению»

Чже Цонкапа «Большое руководство к этапам Пути Пробуждения (Ламрим Ченмо)»
Чже Цонкапа «Краткая сокращённая практика этапов пути Пробуждения»

Пабонгка Ринпоче «Освобождение в наших руках», Том I

Советы Его Святейшества Далай-ламы XIV о преподавании Ламрима
Вступительные лекции Его Святейшества Далай-ламы XIV  к учениям по «Ламрим Ченмо»
Его Пресвященство Богдо-гэгэн IX «Наставления о том, как надо слушать Учение Ламрим»
Ценшаб Серконг Ринпоче I «Обзор ламрима – поэтапных путей ума»
Ело Ринпоче «Краткое объяснение сущности Ламрима»

Комментарий к Ламриму Рабтена Тулку Ринпоче
Комментарий к Ламриму Отога Ринпоче
Комментарий к Ламриму Чодена Ринпоче (на английском)

----------

Epihod (27.07.2012), Joy (14.05.2013), Kit (26.07.2012), Lanky (28.12.2015), Odvulpa (27.07.2012), SlavaR (28.07.2012), Zarina (16.02.2013), Александр Кеосаян (26.07.2012), Андрей Рэй (14.10.2017), Була (09.09.2012), Германн (27.03.2013), Дондог (27.07.2012), Дордже (27.03.2013), Падма Осел (14.04.2015), Пема Ванчук (26.07.2012), Пема Дролкар (27.03.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (27.07.2012), Чиффа (29.08.2012)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

Чже Цонкапа «Благопожелание Ламрима»

Еше Лодой Ринпоче, Геше-лхарамба Тензин, Антон Батагов «Ламрим: Молитва учителям – держателям учения»

His Holiness the 14th Dalai Lama «Illuminating the Path to Enlightenment (A commentary on Atisha Dipamkara Shrijnana’s A Lamp for the Path to Enlightenment and Lama Je Tsongkhapa’s Lines of Experience)»

----------

Epihod (02.08.2012), Joy (14.05.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (27.07.2012)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

Karin Valham «Lam-Rim Outlines. Beginners’ Meditation Guide»

----------

Epihod (02.08.2012), Joy (14.05.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (27.07.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Есть еще ламрим Пабонгки - примерно две трети в русском переводе Урбанаевой (пути низшей и средней личности), и у меня есть сканы всего англ. текста. Выложил бы в доступ, тока не знаю, куда слать )))

----------

Joy (14.05.2013), Гъелкапри Мепа (28.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

Шлите мне на почту, пожалуйста.

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

«Путь блаженства: практическое руководство по этапам медитации» – это перевод книги, в основе которой лежит устное учение Его Святейшества Далай-Ламы XIV, данное им на основе Ламрима, называющегося «Путь блаженства, ведущий к всеведению» и написанного Панчен Лобсанг Чоки Гьялценом.

----------

Joy (14.05.2013), Андрей Рэй (14.10.2017), Николя (10.07.2015), Юань Дин (01.10.2012)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Есть еще ламрим Пабонгки - примерно две трети в русском переводе Урбанаевой (пути низшей и средней личности), и у меня есть сканы всего англ. текста. Выложил бы в доступ, тока не знаю, куда слать )))


Не можете определиться с файлообменником?  :Wink:  Может Mediafire?

----------


## Нико

А чё это? Перепалки насчёт ламрима -- этого ж не бывает!

----------


## Клим Самгин

Драгоценный Учитель Геше Джампа Тинлей каждое лето дает комментарий на какую либо часть Обширного Ламрима Цонкапы.
Аудио, видео и транскрипции текста можно найти в библиотеке на официальном сайте http://lib1.geshe.ru/node/6

Этим летом комментарий был на Средний Ламрим - Бодхичитта и Шаматха, искал в сети оригинал и нашел только
английский текст. Странно что Обширный Ламрим перевели на русский, а средний не успели :-)

Средний Ламрим Цонкапы (англ. язык) http://www.sendspace.com/file/mop8zp

----------


## Нико

> Драгоценный Учитель Геше Джампа Тинлей каждое лето дает комментарий на какую либо часть обширного Ламрима Цонкапы.
> Аудио, видео и транскрипции текста можно найти в библиотеке на официальном сайте http://lib1.geshe.ru/node/6
> 
> Этим летом комментарий был на средний Ламрим - бодхичитта и шаматха, искал в сети оригинал и нашел только
> английский текст. Странно что обширный Ламрим перевели на русский, а средний не успели :-)
> 
> Средний Ламрим Цонкапы (англ. язык) http://www.sendspace.com/file/mop8zp


Средний ламрим, часть випашьяна, в этом году должен выйти в печать.

----------

Клим Самгин (29.08.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Есть еще ламрим Пабонгки - примерно две трети в русском переводе Урбанаевой (пути низшей и средней личности), и у меня есть сканы всего англ. текста. Выложил бы в доступ, тока не знаю, куда слать )))


Урбанаева- отличный спец. ей слепо можно доверять. Такое впечатление, что Гайя- это она. Оч похоже на неё.

----------


## Кунсанг

> А чё это? Перепалки насчёт ламрима -- этого ж не бывает!


Бывает. Монгольский лама ученый нашел много ошибок в тексте Ламрима Ламы Цонкапы и сказал что Лама Цонкапа не мог так говорить. Дело дошло до вскрытия ступы Ламы Цонкапы и сверения с оригиналом который там хранился и монгольский лама оказался прав во всех своих претензиях. Оказалось что с переизданиями и печатаниями Ламрима в него вкрались ошибки. Этот лама монгольский еще в Монголии сказал что в Ламриме есть ошибки и потом он поехал в Тибет чтобы все это разъяснить. Это известный лама.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Урбанаева- отличный спец. ей слепо можно доверять. Такое впечатление, что Гайя- это она. Оч похоже на неё.


Слепо доверять даже Будде не стоит. Он сам про это говорил, что проверяйте мои слова. И слепо не следуйте им.

----------

Нико (30.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Бывает. Монгольский лама ученый нашел много ошибок в тексте Ламрима Ламы Цонкапы и сказал что Лама Цонкапа не мог так говорить. Дело дошло до вскрытия ступы Ламы Цонкапы и сверения с оригиналом который там хранился и монгольский лама оказался прав во всех своих претензиях. Оказалось что с переизданиями и печатаниями Ламрима в него вкрались ошибки. Этот лама монгольский еще в Монголии сказал что в Ламриме есть ошибки и потом он поехал в Тибет чтобы все это разъяснить. Это известный лама.


А с этого момента можно поподробнее?

----------


## Кунсанг

> А с этого момента можно поподробнее?


С этого момента Ламрим стал без ошибок :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> С этого момента Ламрим стал без ошибок


Ну Вы хоть имя этого монгольского ламы назовите. А то у меня несколько лет висит недоделанный перевод с тибетского одного монгольского ламы -- комментарий на 4 нгондро. Может, это он был?

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (30.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.08.2012)

----------


## Юань Дин

Сегодня в связи с тем, что сидел дома по причине ОРВИ, подсел на комментарии к ламриму Цонкапы в мп3 от геше Тинлея.

Здорово болеть, когда не надо идти на работу, можно только сидеть дома и читать/слушать что хочешь.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Ламрим Кагью, Сакья еще есть наряду с вышеперечисленными. И все они прекрасны

----------

Говинда (03.10.2015)

----------


## Нико

Краткий ламрим Дже Цонкапы:

ПЕСНЬ ДУХОВНОГО ОПЫТА 
lam rim nyams mgur
Краткое изложение смысла учения об этапах пути (lam rim bsdus don) 

Склоняю голову перед главой Шакьев (Буддой),
Чьё тело создано миллионами накопленных добродетелей,
Чья речь исполняет желания бесчисленных существ,
Чей ум видит все объекты познания, как они есть. 

Склоняюсь перед Аджитой  и Манджугхошей --
Лучшими сыновьями сего несравненного Учителя,
Воплощения которых, проявляясь в бесчисленных мирах,
Осуществляют все деяния будд.

Склоняюсь к стопам Нагарджуны и Асанги, Украшений мира,
Прославленных в трёх мирах
И доподлинно прояснивших столь труднопостижимую
«Мать Победоносных»  в точном соответствии с замыслом [Будды].

Поклоняюсь Дипанкаре [Атише], хранителю кладезя наставлений,
Самой сути, безошибочной и всецелой,
Путей глубокого воззрения и обширных деяний,
Полностью переданных теми двумя великими первопроходцами.

Почтительно склоняюсь перед духовными наставниками,
Которые, с помощью искусных средств, рождённых состраданием,
Открывают глаза счастливцам на все обширные писания --  
Наилучший брод, ведущий к освобождению.

Учение об этапах пути к просветлению безошибочно и непрерывно
Передавалось от Нагарджуны и Асанги –
Двух драгоценностей в коронах всех учёных мудрецов,
Чей стяг славы победоносно реет над миром.
Исполняя все желанные цели всех девяти видов существ,
Оно именуется «дарующим власть царём» драгоценных наставлений;
Соединяя в себе тысячи потоков благородных учений,
Оно также – океан славных, превосходных толкований.

[Труд Атиши] помогает постичь, что все учения [Будды] лишены противоречий,
И увидеть их все как практические руководства;
Он помогает с лёгкостью открыть замысел Будды,
А также спасает от пропасти тяжких проступков. 
Поэтому какой философ не будет очарован
Учением об этапах пути личностей трёх уровней мотивации,
Превосходными наставлениями, на которые опирались 
Многие талантливейшие знатоки Писаний из Индии и Тибета? 

Это учение содержит суть всех Писаний,
Поэтому, даже единожды прослушав или преподав его,
Несомненно, накопишь великую добродетель преподавания или слушания
Святой Дхармы; посему задумайся о том, что это значит.

Корень осуществления всех наилучших условий во благо этой и будущих жизней --
Наши духовные наставники, указующие нам путь. 
Узрев это, следуй им в своих мыслях и на деле как должно,
Не отрекайся от них даже ценою своей жизни
И, выполняя их наказы, радуй их подношением практики.
Я, йогин, только так практиковал.
Ты, ищущий освобождения, так же поступай!

Эта богатая возможностями жизнь
Дороже драгоценности исполнения желаний.
Её, обретаемую лишь однажды,  
Трудно найти и легко потерять – она словно вспышка молнии в небе! 
Увидев это, отбрось все мирские дела,
Как отделяют зёрна от плевел,
И денно и нощно наполняй её смыслом.
Я, йогин, только так практиковал.
Ты, ищущий освобождения, так же поступай!

Неизвестно, избежишь ли после смерти рождения в низших мирах,
Но, несомненно, Три Драгоценности Прибежища защитят тебя от этого страха.
Поэтому укрепи свою практику Прибежища
И не допускай нарушений связанных с ней обетов.
Это зависит от глубокого постижения плодов благих и дурных деяний
И затем – от верной практики принятия и отвержения.
Я, йогин, только так практиковал.
Ты, ищущий освобождения, так же поступай!

Пока не обретёшь основу [наилучшего рождения] со всеми качествами,
Необходимыми для практики высшего пути,
Не сможешь быстро продвигаться по духовной стезе. 
Потому, создавая для этого причину, ничего не упускай.
Особенно важно очищать кармические омрачения --
Проступки и нарушения [обетов], оскверняющие «трое врат»,
Поэтому дорожи постоянным освоением четырёх противодействующих сил.
Я, йогин, только так практиковал.
Ты, ищущий освобождения, так же поступай!

Если не усердствуешь в размышлении об Истине страдания,
Не возникнет подлинное стремление к освобождению.
Если не размышляешь о том, как источник страдания заводит в сансару,
Не найдёшь путь к устранению её причины.
Поэтому так важно укрепляться в полном отречении и отвращении от сансары
И понять, что именно приковывает тебя к этой круговерти.
Я, йогин, только так практиковал.
Ты, ищущий освобождения, так же поступай!

Бодхичитта – ствол древа пути Великой колесницы,
Основа и опора всех великих практик,
Подобная творящему золото эликсиру [обретения] двух накоплений
И кладезю благих заслуг, хранилищу несметных добродетелей.
Зная это, отважные бодхисаттвы 
Всем сердцем дорожат драгоценным обетом бодхичитты. 
Я, йогин, только так практиковал.
Ты, ищущий освобождения, так же поступай!

Щедрость – волшебная драгоценность, исполняющая желания скитальцев,
Лучший меч, разрубающий узел скупости,
Достоинство бодхисаттвы, рождающее нерушимое бесстрашие,
И источник славы, громогласящей в десяти сторонах света.
Зная это, мудрые верны благородному пути
Полного подношения тела, имущества и добродетелей.
Я, йогин, только так практиковал.
Ты, ищущий освобождения, так же поступай!

Нравственность – вода, смывающая скверны проступков,
Лунный свет, утоляющий муки от невыносимого жара омрачений.
С ней ты возвысишься над существами девяти видов, словно гора Меру,
И, без насилия, заставишь их перед тобой склониться.
Зная это, благородные, возложив на себя обеты нравственности,
Хранят их как зеницу ока.
Я, йогин, только так практиковал.
Ты, ищущий освобождения, так же поступай!

Терпение – прекраснейшее украшение сильных,
Лучшая аскеза для мучимых омрачениями,
Гаруда, побеждающий змею ненависти,
И прочный щит от стрел злословия.
Зная это, [мудрые] всевозможными способами
Защищают себя высшей бронёй терпения.
Я, йогин, только так практиковал.
Ты, ищущий освобождения, так же поступай!

Если облачишься в доспехи неизменного, неуклонного усердия,
То проникновение в смысл писаний и прозрения преумножатся, словно  растущая луна,
Все действия исполнятся смысла,
И все начатые дела завершатся успехом. 
Зная это, бодхисаттвы привержены великому усердию,
Полностью изгоняющему лень.
Я, йогин, только так практиковал.
Ты, ищущий освобождения, так же поступай!

Сосредоточение – повелитель ума.
Если [установить его] однонаправленно, оно недвижимо, как царь гор,
Если направить его вовне, оно проникает в любой благой объект
И приводит к великой блаженной податливости тела и ума. 
Зная это, великие йогины всегда верны самадхи –
Сокрушителю врага умственных отвлечений.
Я, йогин, только так практиковал.
Ты, ищущий освобождения, так же поступай!

Мудрость – око, зрящее глубинную реальность,
И путь, устраняющий корень сансары,
Кладезь добродетелей, превозносимых во всех Писаниях,
Славный, превосходный светоч, рассеивающий тьму неведения.
Зная это, мудрые искатели освобождения
Настойчиво стремятся к вступлению на этот путь. 
Я, йогин, только так практиковал.
Ты, ищущий освобождения, так же поступай!

Только лишь однонаправленное сосредоточение,
Как видится, бессильно отсечь корень сансары,
А проникновение, лишённое безмятежности,
Не может справиться с омрачениями, сколько [их] ни анализируй.
Поэтому высшее проникновение в суть вещей
Должно оседлать коня неколебимой безмятежности,
И тогда, орудуя острым мечом логики мадхьямики, свободной от крайностей,  
Оно уничтожит все крайние взгляды.
Это открытое, верно анализирующее проникновение 
Расширит горизонт твоего постижения реальности.
Я, йогин, только так практиковал.
Ты, ищущий освобождения, так же поступай!

Освоение однонаправленности ума, несомненно, приводит к сосредоточению,
Но при этом верный анализ способа бытия вещей 
Посредством поочерёдного исследования [вещей при проникновении] 
Также порождает устойчивое и неколебимое сосредоточение. 
Увидев это, как не восхититься теми, кто стремится осуществить 
Этот союз безмятежности и проникновения! 
Я, йогин, только так практиковал.
Ты, ищущий освобождения, так же поступай!

Созерцание в медитативном равновесии пустоты, подобной пространству,
Между сеансами медитации – пустотной иллюзорности [всех вещей],
И шествовавание путём бодхисаттв в соединении метода и мудрости, --
   Всё это достойно восхищения.
   Такое постижение вместе с неудовлетворённостью неполным путём –
Духовная традиция счастливцев.
Я, йогин, только так практиковал.
Ты, ищущий освобождения, так же поступай!

Итак, освоение общего пути, обязательного
Для обеих высших колесниц Махаяны – причины и плода,
Затем, под покровительством опытного кормчего, 
Вступление в океан учений Тантры
И получение полных сущностных наставлений –
Наполняет смыслом драгоценное человеческое рождение.
Я, йогин, только  так практиковал.
Ты, ищущий освобождения, так же поступай!

Для упражнения собственного ума, 
А также для блага других счастливцев,
Я целиком и в лёгкой форме
Объяснил путь, радующий Победителей,
И молюсь, чтобы благодаря заслугам, созданным этим трудом, 
Все живые существа никогда не отступали
От чистого пути благородных. 
Я, йогин, только этого желал. 
Ты, ищущий освобождения, об этом же молись!

На этом завершено сочинение «Краткое изложения смысла этапов пути  к просветлению, составленное в сжатой форме», чтобы[ эти этапы] не были забыты. Его написал в монастыре Ганден Нампар Гьялве на горе Дрог Ривоче, что  в Тибете, буддийский монах Лосанг Драгпа, отшельник, прослушавший много учений.

----------

Tashi_Tsering (27.03.2013), Гъелкапри Мепа (07.04.2013), Дечен Намдрол (03.01.2015), Дубинин (27.03.2013), Пема Дролкар (27.03.2013), Юань Дин (27.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

Как бы прочитать Соднам-Цзэмо...

----------


## Нико

> Как бы прочитать Соднам-Цзэмо...


Это что?

----------


## Германн

> Это что?


Сакьяский Ламрим. "Дверь, ведущая в Учение".

----------

Дондог (08.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Сакьяский Ламрим. "Дверь, ведущая в Учение".


Так Крапивина вроде издавала. Правда, раритет это уже.

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

Мне удалось купить его В Бурятии, в Верхней Берёзовке, продавец сказала что распродают архив какой-то областной библиотеки, что-ли. Печаль.

----------

Дондог (08.05.2013)

----------


## Алина Вереннева

Добрый день! помогите пожалуйста найти книгу Тексты ежедневных практик (изд. Икар, трад.гелуг, перевод с тибетского: Гелонг Тензин Гонпо, Гелонг Тензин Чойзин). Эта книга была обещана мной бывшему хамбо-ламе Монголии Ангалам- ламе (когда я была в Индии на учении). Пожалуйста, помогите найти, может быть у Вас есть и вы готовы её отдать  за вознаграждение?! Книга будет незамедлительно отправлена в Монголию.

С уважением, Елена

----------


## Кунсанг

Вроде продается в Улан-Удэ на Лысой горе.

----------


## Володя Володя

Здравствуйте уважаемые коллеги,

Абсолюно не знаком с Ламримом. Я так понимаю Ламрим это несколько книг. Хотел задать пару впросов.

- Какие бывают Ламримы?
- Какая их функция/иерархия в практике/традициях?
- От куда они берут истоки.
- Все ли Тибетские традиции используют Ламрим, если нет, какие именно используют?
...

Вообщем хотелось бы в общих чертах узнать что из себя представляет Ламрим. Если конечно этот вопрос уместен. Буду благодарен.

----------


## Юань Дин

Ламримы интересны в комментариях живого учителя. Мы когда слушали комментарий на Ламрим Цонкапы от геше Тинлея, то было очень интересно, много живых примеров, разбор непонятных мест, а также истории из жизни геше и даже шутки и весело.

А если сидя дома читать текст, то довольно скучная и не интересная вещь. Занудная.

А зачем тхеравадину Ламрим? ПК куда как интереснее и логичнее (и более правильный с точки зрения Пути Арьев) (имхо)

----------


## Володя Володя

> Ламримы интересны в комментариях живого учителя. Мы когда слушали комментарий на Ламрим Цонкапы от геше Тинлея, то было очень интересно, много живых примеров, разбор непонятных мест, а также истории из жизни геше и даже шутки и весело.
> 
> А если сидя дома читать текст, то довольно скучная и не интересная вещь. Занудная.
> 
> А зачем тхеравадину Ламрим? ПК куда как интереснее и логичнее (и более правильный с точки зрения Пути Арьев) (имхо)


Нельзя говорить о том чего не знаешь, поэтому хочу поближе познакомиться с тем что изучают соседи. Мы ведь относимся к одному учению, не так ли? Я ещё Коран читаю и другие книги, для личной культуры.
Просто интересно.
Если не имею права - скажите.

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Добрый день! помогите пожалуйста найти книгу Тексты ежедневных практик (изд. Икар, трад.гелуг, перевод с тибетского: Гелонг Тензин Гонпо, Гелонг Тензин Чойзин). Эта книга была обещана мной бывшему хамбо-ламе Монголии Ангалам- ламе (когда я была в Индии на учении). Пожалуйста, помогите найти, может быть у Вас есть и вы готовы её отдать  за вознаграждение?! Книга будет незамедлительно отправлена в Монголию.
> 
> С уважением, Елена


Есть. Готова отдать без вознаграждения.Если Вы в Москве,могу передать через неделю.

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Какие бывают Ламримы?


Обширные, средние, краткие...



> Какая их функция/иерархия в практике/традициях?


Ламрим – это форма руководства к последовательным этапам достижения Пробуждения. Дословно переводится как "этапы пути".



> От куда они берут истоки.


Из кама и терма в Ньингма, и главным образом из текста "Светоч на пути к Пробуждению" Атиши в Сарма. Источником же "Светочи" принято считать "Абхисамаяаламкару" Майтреи.



> Все ли Тибетские традиции используют Ламрим, если нет, какие именно используют?


Да, все.

----------

Володя Володя (14.05.2013)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Добрый день! помогите пожалуйста найти книгу Тексты ежедневных практик (изд. Икар, трад.гелуг, перевод с тибетского: Гелонг Тензин Гонпо, Гелонг Тензин Чойзин). Эта книга была обещана мной бывшему хамбо-ламе Монголии Ангалам- ламе (когда я была в Индии на учении). Пожалуйста, помогите найти, может быть у Вас есть и вы готовы её отдать  за вознаграждение?! Книга будет незамедлительно отправлена в Монголию.
> 
> С уважением, Елена


Здесь можно найти электронную версию последней редакции.

----------

Володя Володя (14.05.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Здравствуйте уважаемые коллеги,
> 
> Абсолюно не знаком с Ламримом. Я так понимаю Ламрим это несколько книг. Хотел задать пару впросов...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lamrim




> Вообщем хотелось бы в общих чертах узнать что из себя представляет Ламрим.


http://buddhismofrussia.ru/books/109/

----------

Володя Володя (14.05.2013)

----------


## Алина Вереннева

Пема Сонам, спасибо огромное, приму с огромной благодарностью, если несложно - мой тел. 89264609337 (позвоните мне пож-та, я в Москве).
Заранее огромное спасибо, Елена

Заслуги Ваши будут огромны.

----------


## Алина Вереннева

Спасибо, пож-та, перезвоните мне по тел 8926 4609337 (я в Москве).

----------


## Володя Володя

Ой! Спасибо большое!
Обязательно почитаем.

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Спасибо, пож-та, перезвоните мне по тел 8926 4609337 (я в Москве).


Ок.20 мая позвоню.

----------


## Ильят

Думаю, здесь разместить; может быть, кому-то будет полезно:

Замечания по Среднему Ламриму (перевод: А. Кугявичус, редактор: А. Терентьев):

1) стр. 426, про приверженцев непребывания.

Тибетский текст:
snang ba la spros pa rnam par bcad pa'i yongs gcod don dam bden par 'dod pa

Сочетание rnam par bcad pa и yongs gcod используется в дуйре, в разделе про несовместимость, где обозначает "несовместимость взаимного отвержения" (phan tshun spangs 'gal, anyanyaparihara viruddha). Можно посмотреть также:
Донец А. М. "Базовая система дхармических категорий буддийских философов Центральной Азии", глава "несовместимое и связанное", учебники по дуйре, раздел "Развернутое толкование несовместимого и связанного", Тибетско-русский словарь буддийских терминов с санскритскими параллелями, с признаками (определениями) и подразделениями.

Согласно этому, можно было бы перевести так:
"Принимают за абсолютную истину полное отрезание в совершенном отсечении прапанчи (spros pa) в отношении явленного (явлений)" - ближе к переводу слов,
Или, ближе к переводу смысла:
"Принимают за абсолютную истину то, что оценивается при полном отрезании (отрицании) прапанчи в отношении явленного (явлений)"
И в примечании можно было бы объяснить про несовместимость - что таким выражением эти "приверженцы" считают абсолютной истиной только то, что воспринимается при отсутствии прапанчи, полностью исключая из абсолютной истины то, что воспринимается при наличии прапанчи, поскольку наличие прапанчи является несовместимым по типу несовместимости взаимного отвержения с отсутствием прапанчи, что и выражено терминами rnam bcad yongs gcod.
И на стр. 529 вверху Цонкапой опровергается это мнение "приверженцев" - что не полностью свободная от прапанчи пустота не выпадает из-за этого из абсолютной истины.

2) там же про "логических иллюзионистов". Складывается впечатление, что логические иллюзионисты довольствуются лишь концептуальным постижением абсолютной истины в их понимании - сочетания явлений ростка - обладателя дхармы - и пустоты - предицируемой дхармы ("Росток является пустым").

В "Тонтуне" сказано:
"…поскольку подобие иллюзии – сочетание явления [и] пустоты – является относительной истиной, постольку нет никаких великих мадхьямиков, принимающих это за абсолютную истину, а если [подобие иллюзии все же] является абсолютной истиной, то придем к тому, что если [нечто] имеет место основой, [оно] охватывается тем, что является абсолютной истиной, так как невозможна дхарма, не пустая от истинности [наличия]. Говорящие так показывают, что принимают за абсолютную истину просто непосредственный предмет рассмотрения опирающегося на доказательства опосредованного познания (умозаключения), [исследующего абсолютное] (rigs shes rjes dpag gi dngos kyi gzhal bya), где непосредственный предмет рассмотрения опирающегося на доказательства опосредованного познания – это обладатель дхармы, [например], росток и так далее, и предицируемая [ему] дхарма – несуществование истинности [наличия], которые [образуют] сочетание – подобие иллюзии, {29Б} в котором [лишь] элемент отрицания отрицаемого – истинности наличия – соответствует абсолютному. Поэтому в обоих [трактатах]: «Мадхъямакаланкара» и «Мадхъямакалока» объясняется, что это [подобие иллюзии] условно называется «абсолютным», и потому даже Шантаракшита и его последователи не принимают подобное тому [подобие иллюзии] за абсолютную истину".

Как я понимаю, логические иллюзионисты не отрицают непосредственного (неконцептуального) постижения абсолютной истины, а лишь принимают за абсолютную истину - то, что постигается сначала концептуально, умозаключениями, потом неконцептуально - именно то сочетание - тот предмет рассмотрения, который устанавливается ("выявляется") опирающимся на доказательства умозаключением, исследующим абсолютное, в котором на самом деле (по мнению Чже Цонкапы и Кедруба Чже) только один элемент является абсолютной истиной.

3) стр. 504, цитата из "Толкования Вхождения в срединность": "То, что абсолютно для простых людей, - всего лишь относительно для просветленных святых". Здесь под "просветленными святыми" сразу понимаются Будды и Архаты Хинаяны - они святые и, кроме них, нет других просветленных. Но в тибетском тексте: snang ba dang bcas pa'i spyod yul can - обладание сферой восприятия, [которая] содержит явления (в переводе А. Донца) - равнозначно наличию прапанчи у святых и противопоставляется отсутствию прапанчи в самахите. То есть относится ко всем святым.

Из словаря:
spyod yul, gocara – объект (объект действия), сфера деятельности (органов чувств)

Перевод этого же места у Донца:
"При этом именно то, что у обычных существ является абсолютным, у святых, обладающих сферой восприятия, [которая] содержит явления, является лишь относительным"

4) стр. 528, видимо, опечатка:
Сначала сказано, что дискурсивная мудрость может прекратить представление своих объектов истинными, но не способна пресечь двойственное видение. А в прим. 3 сказано, что пустота объектов, истинно познанная дискурсивным способом, затемнена лишь одним затемнением - представлением об истинности.

----------


## Ильят

Сравнивал с тиб. текстом выборочно. Когда в сети появится редактируемый вариант Среднего Ламрима, можно будет сверить весь раздел випашьяны.
Все замечания отправлены редактору.

----------


## Pasha

> Уважаемые участники, предлагаю посвятить  эту тему любым материалам, относящимся к традиции «Ламрим».
> 
> Вложение 10455
> 
> Атиша Шриджняна Дипанкара «Светильник на пути к Пробуждению»
> 
> Чже Цонкапа «Большое руководство к этапам Пути Пробуждения (Ламрим Ченмо)»
> Чже Цонкапа «Краткая сокращённая практика этапов пути Пробуждения»
> 
> ...


нижние ссылки ведут в никуда ((

----------


## Денис Сергеевич

Здесь в треде упоминался ламрим Сакья - "Дверь, ведущая в Учение. Соднам Цзэмо". Ни у кого нет сканов? 

_Книга как я понимаю издавалась всего раз (!) в 94 году питерским Дацаном. Почему так мало?! Это как-то странно что ли._

----------


## Денис Сергеевич

> Здесь в треде упоминался ламрим Сакья - "Дверь, ведущая в Учение. Соднам Цзэмо". Ни у кого нет сканов? 
> 
> _Книга как я понимаю издавалась всего раз (!) в 94 году питерским Дацаном. Почему так мало?! Это как-то странно что ли._


Если кому интересно, то он нашелся. https://web.archive.org/web/20160510...Nara/ddoor.htm

----------

Пилигрим (18.01.2022), Цхултрим Тращи (18.01.2022)

----------

